# Trolling motor for primary source of power?



## guido611 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys this is my very first post and I'm very excited to join the website, a lot of great stuff on here. My question today has to do with selecting a trolling motor for a boat. I have never owned a boat and plan on purchasing a 12ft flat bottom with 32in floor. I don't think the boat weighs more than 100 lb's. I have looked around craigslist and these are the only types of boats that seem to be in my price range. Also, i don't have a trailer and cant afford one right now so 12ft boat seems suitable for me since i can just toss it in the back of the pickup. My question is will I be able to get away with just using a 55lb thrust minn kota trolling motor mounted on the transom? It will most likely just be me and a friend fishing. our combined body weight is no more than 330lbs. We will be fishing mostly small state lakes and our local susquehanna river ( central PA). The river is big but quite shallow where we are and not much current. Do you think I will be able to get any considerable speed? Is this motor too big for a small 12ft boat? Anybody have any experience with a 12ft jon boat only powered by electric? Gas motors are out of the question considering all the local lakes are electric only.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome Aboard, guido! Lots of tin rigs use trolling motors for the main propulsion, and they work pretty good. I have a 54# MG on the front of my 16' semi-v rig, and it pulls it okay for me. I'm not real concerned about speed. The one thing that would concern me is a flatbottom, 32" wide, on a river, but you say there's not much current. I'd stay close to the bank, but that's just me.


----------



## guido611 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

welcome!!!! I had a 1232 with a 50 thrust minnkota trolling motor and it moved the boat really good. I use a 46 thrust on my 1448. You will be fine with a 55 thrust trolling motor.


----------



## guido611 (Oct 26, 2010)

thank you mangelcc! Can you give me any idea whats its like fishing out of a 1232? is it stable, how is it with 2 ppl, where did you put your battery, how long did it last, etc.. etc.. also, just curious? do you rememeber how deep your sides were? the boat im looking at is only 14inches, i dont know if thats too shallow for river fishing.


----------



## freetofish (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello young man.... your 55# trolling motor will handle your boat very well. I use two trolling motors. A foot operated on the front and a tiller operated on the rear. You might consider buying an additional battery because if your out most of the day you could run one battery down. Good luck


----------



## guido611 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks a lot freetofish! I took that into consideration, my only concern with two batteries is weight distribution, and space, any ideas?


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

Its not bad fishing with 2 people you just have to be careful when one of the other makes a move on the boat. I had low seats on my boat so it gave it a better center of gravity. My battery lasted about 3 fishing trips without charging. That is about 3 hours trolling each time. I did take this boat in the river with a 4 hp johnson outboard. Once you get used to the boat you will get comfortable with it you still have to be careful. You will have to watch out for bigger boats some have no respect for smaller boats.


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

Its not bad fishing with 2 people you just have to be careful when one of the other makes a move on the boat. I had low seats on my boat so it gave it a better center of gravity. My battery lasted about 3 fishing trips without charging. That is about 3 hours trolling each time. I did take this boat in the river with a 4 hp johnson outboard. Once you get used to the boat you will get comfortable with it you still have to be careful. You will have to watch out for bigger boats some have no respect for smaller boats.


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

sorry it posted twice


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

My sides were also 14 inches


----------



## guido611 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks alot for the insight, ill make sure to watch for bigger boats!


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

Did you ever think on getting a 1236 it makes a big difference the 4 inches on the bottom???


----------



## guido611 (Oct 26, 2010)

i would love to but I cant seem to find a 12 footer any bigger than 32inches, and i defintely cant afford a new boat. This is gonna be a winter project, maybe take a few bux out of every paycheck for seats, fish finder, carpet, anchor etc..


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

Where are you located???????


----------



## guido611 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm only 24 and recently graduated college, but I certainly dont make enough to buy a new boat and i dont want to even think about financing a boat with all my college loans on my shoulders. After all, fishing is supposed to relieve the stress of every day life right?  but anyway i plan on buying something old and beat up for around 100-200 dollars and then take a bit out of each paycheck and work on it. My overall goal for this spring is to have a camo boat with carpeted flooring and two folding seats, and make a storage compartment in the middle bench for a battery for better weight distribution, and then lastly a fish finder and of course rod holders etc... If I could find a 36inch bottom for $200 I would take it in a heartbeat but so far no luck, 32inch seems to be the norm.


----------



## guido611 (Oct 26, 2010)

Central PA near the capitol right along the Susquehanna!


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

I sold my 1236 for 250 just boat. I started with a1232 went to a 1236 and ended up with a 1448.


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

1232 around here are around 100 to 150 just boat. look around you find one.


----------



## guido611 (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW! That is exactly what I had in mind! is that the 1236?I wish I could find a deal like that. I dont think many people are trying to sell boats this time of year since the demand isnt so high.


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

It is a 1236!! There is one on craigslist here now for 200. They are a dime a dozen around here in nc. 1436 are 300 to 400 with trolling motor.


----------



## guido611 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol I have a buddy who lives in Jacksonville, I might have him pick me one up.


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

I was stationed in Jacksonville and actually a Marine bought my 1236. He can hook you up.


----------



## justnortherns (Oct 27, 2010)

guido611 said:


> Hey guys this is my very first post and I'm very excited to join the website, a lot of great stuff on here. My question today has to do with selecting a trolling motor for a boat. I have never owned a boat and plan on purchasing a 12ft flat bottom with 32in floor. I don't think the boat weighs more than 100 lb's. I have looked around craigslist and these are the only types of boats that seem to be in my price range. Also, i don't have a trailer and cant afford one right now so 12ft boat seems suitable for me since i can just toss it in the back of the pickup. My question is will I be able to get away with just using a 55lb thrust minn kota trolling motor mounted on the transom? It will most likely just be me and a friend fishing. our combined body weight is no more than 330lbs. We will be fishing mostly small state lakes and our local susquehanna river ( central PA). The river is big but quite shallow where we are and not much current. Do you think I will be able to get any considerable speed? Is this motor too big for a small 12ft boat? Anybody have any experience with a 12ft jon boat only powered by electric? Gas motors are out of the question considering all the local lakes are electric only.



A couple of things to consider:

1. At 330 lbs + 2 batteries + gear in a 100 lb boat you're going to be close to the maximum capacity of the boat (if not exceeding). Be careful with selecting a trolling motor that will be your only source of propulsion that will require two batteries. It might be better to have 1 battery + rowing as backup.

2. If you are planning to be electric only, watch the speed vs. range equation. Full speed will drain the batteries faster than at slower speed, limiting range. If you're just going out a short distance it shouldn't matter, but if you're out on the water the whole day, changing locations all the time, it could make a difference. It might make more sense to choose a trolling motor that will go marginially slower but will not require a large draw on the battery (i.e. something in the 30 to 40 lb thrust range). Above all, know the performance characteristics of your trolling motor, such as how much range and speed will you get with a XX lb thrust motor using a YY mAH battery at each trolling motor speed setting.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Guido...I am in New Cumberland. I have almost zero experience myself but I think I might be leery of getting on the Susquehanna with just a trolling motor. If you do, take it slow and be careful. I would be interested in hearing how you make out. Nice to know there is some one else on here that is close by.


----------

